Ask HN: Good questions for managers that are leaving company? - snowisgone
======
vfulco2
No P.C. BS, why are you leaving? If you can get them to speak candidly and you
gather a few of these "exiters" observations, you will typically find big
problems festering which are keeping an organization from growth and meeting
strategic targets.

But those leaving fear burning bridges or the insightful advice falling on
deaf ears.

